# Der Anzeigetreiber funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.



## Chronor (11. November 2012)

Hallo buffed,

Ich habe jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit (ca. 4 Monate) den Fehler "Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.", bei welchem das Bild schwarz wird und dann eben diese Meldung kommt (das Spiel ruckelt danach, ich muss es dann immer runterlegen und wieder öffnen damit es gut läuft). Dieser tritt nur in manchen Spielen auf, z.B. in WoW und Mass Effect. In z.B. CoD hatte ich dieses Problem noch nie.

Mein PC:
Motherboard: Asus P8P67 WS Revolution
Netzteil: 1000W
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 MSI Lightning
RAM: 12GB Corsair RAM
Prozessor: Intel i7-2600K
Betriebssystem: Windows 7

In der Ereignisanzeige steht dazu folgendes:

Protokollname: System
Quelle: Display
Ereignis-ID: 4101
Ebene: Warnung
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend
Opcode:
Aufgabenkategorie: Keine
Schlüsselwörter: Klassisch

Ich habe deshalb schon einige Stunden in zahlreichen Foren verbracht, welche mit von Google vorgeschlagen wurden, und habe folgendes versucht:
- Nvidia Treiber geupdated
- Windows geupdated
- Windows Aero aus
- Temperatur der Grafikkarte überwacht, mit MSI Kombustor ausgelastet: Höchstens 70°, keine Fehlermeldungen
- Es liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, hab es mit 2 verschiedenen versucht
- Alte nvlddmkm.sys gelöscht

Natürlich habe ich auch öfters gelesen, dass es an der TDR-Funktion von Windows liegt - also habe ich es in regedit deaktiviert - jetzt war es noch schlimmer: Das Bild friert ein, ich kann den PC nur noch mit dem Power-Knopf abschalten. Das heißt, Windows' TDR macht hier nichts falsch, es gibt tatsächlich ein Problem.

Meine Frage:
Ist Software-mäßig noch irgendetwas machbar, oder liegt es tatsächlich an der Hardware? (Wie gesagt, die Grafikkarte ist es nicht)
Wenn es tatsächlich an der Hardware liegen sollte: Was soll ich auswechseln? Habe oft vom Netzteil gelesen, die 1000W sollten aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein. Kann das irgendwie defekt sein und sich so bemerkbar machen?
Auch von einem defekten RAM habe ich gelesen, kann man das irgendwie testen?
Ich würde eher aufs Motherboard tippen, auch hier würde ich mich über eine Möglichkeit freuen, das zu testen.

Wie gesagt, es ist nur bei manchen Spielen und komischerweise bei solchen, die nicht viel Leistung brauchen - Firefall auf Ultra z.B. macht hier überhaupt keine Probleme, Mass Effect 1 und WoW schon. An Überlastung sollte es deshalb auch nicht liegen, glaube ich.

Danke schonmal,
Chronor


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2012)

Also liegen tut das auf jeden Fall am Treiber. Warum jetzt die aktuellen Treiber wieder solche Zicken machen, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei WoW gab es das Problem mal in Tiefenheim, sonst nirgends. Viele mit einer 4xx und 5xx Karte hatten da das gleiche Problem. Ich übrigens auch. Irgendwann kann dann aber mal ein neuer Treiber und das Problem war weg.
Da die 600er Serie noch "relativ" neu ist, solltest du eventuell auch vorhandene neue BETA-Treiber von der nVidia Seite ausprobieren.


----------



## Chronor (12. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also liegen tut das auf jeden Fall am Treiber. Warum jetzt die aktuellen Treiber wieder solche Zicken machen, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei WoW gab es das Problem mal in Tiefenheim, sonst nirgends. Viele mit einer 4xx und 5xx Karte hatten da das gleiche Problem. Ich übrigens auch. Irgendwann kann dann aber mal ein neuer Treiber und das Problem war weg.
> Da die 600er Serie noch "relativ" neu ist, solltest du eventuell auch vorhandene neue BETA-Treiber von der nVidia Seite ausprobieren.



Stimmt, bei meiner 570 war das Problem auch.
Danke für den Tipp mit den Beta-Treibern, werde ich mal testen. Kann es auch was nützen, das BIOs von der Grafikkarte und vom Motherboard zu updaten, oder ist das in dem Fall eher sinnlos?


----------



## Dagonzo (12. November 2012)

Nein mit dem Bios hat das eher weniger zu tun. Wie gesagt bei WoW gab es damals einen neuen Treiber und der Fehler war weg. Eventuell könnte auch mal eine Mail an den nVidia-Support helfen. Denen dürfte das Problem besser bekannt sein, als jeden anderen.^^


----------



## Chronor (12. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein mit dem Bios hat das eher weniger zu tun. Wie gesagt bei WoW gab es damals einen neuen Treiber und der Fehler war weg. Eventuell könnte auch mal eine Mail an den nVidia-Support helfen. Denen dürfte das Problem besser bekannt sein, als jeden anderen.^^



Werde ich machen. Hab die neueste Beta runtergeladen, der Fehler trat diesmal später als sonst auf, war vielleicht aber auch nur Zufall.

Wenn ich eine Antwort von nVidia habe, poste ich sie hier natürlich. Bis dahin freue ich mich auch hier über weitere Vorschläge ^^


----------



## Chronor (13. November 2012)

Ich glaube, es hat sich erledigt - meine GTX 680 MSI Lightning ist ja von Werk aus übertaktet, ich habe den Takt jetzt auf den Standarttakt runtergesetzt und hatte keinen solchen Fehler mehr. Falls doch noch etwas kommt, melde ich mich, aber es scheint jetzt alles zu passen.


----------

